# ANOTHER dead fucking XBOX!!!!!



## Rev2010 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am sooo fucking pissed right now so pardon my profanity. I had an Xbox 360 elite quite a number or years back that died from the Red Rings of Death problem. I had the BestBuy warranty so I was able to return it and get a refund. At the time I couldn't get a replacement cause they were out of stock everywhere as they were going to be pushing out the fixed models. When they finally came out I got a new Elite and it was indeed the new one with new packaging and all. Well a few years later I turn the fucking thing on this morning and 3 red rings. I just searched it up and found a number of pages with the same instructions on how to fix this by opening it up and basically cleaning off the GPU and applying Artic Silver and reattaching the heat sync and all that. Gonna have to try that. But I'm so pissed at Microsoft. I have no problems whatsoever with my PS3. Problem is I can't just ditch the Xbox at this point as I have a number of games, controllers, and the XBOX HD-DVD drive with a ton of HD movies. Hopefully the fix works.

Anyhow, sorry for the rant but I really had to vent this right now.


Rev.


----------



## Isan (Dec 12, 2010)

Uhm you are probably under warranty ... xbox warranty is 3 years for most problems and more for others


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 12, 2010)

Isan said:


> Uhm you are probably under warranty ... xbox warranty is 3 years for most problems and more for others



Not even sure I mailed in the warranty card but probably did. If not, does it matter? I know nowadays they can simply check the product serial to get an idea of it's production date.


Rev.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 12, 2010)

My xbox was under a 2 or 3 year warranty, that was 5 years ago, about 3 times they have sent me back a brand new xbox, and they fixed my original one twice, one of the newly sent xbox's was this year.

Keep your hard drive, send them your broken box, and they might send you a replacement, and a month's free live, that's what they seem to do here.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

The fucking things are designed to break.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Dec 12, 2010)

You can go on xbox.com and type in your serial number and all that stuff and it will tell you your warranty status and what to do from there.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 12, 2010)

ScottyB724 said:


> You can go on xbox.com and type in your serial number and all that stuff and it will tell you your warranty status and what to do from there.



This. I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. I guess I must not be playing my xbox all that much as I've never had a problem. I'm on my second but that's just because I wanted an upgrade to the original Elite. I sold my original (second production run, initial board design) to a buddy and its still working as well. Its so strange as I'd figure I'd have run into RROD on one of them by now.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Scotty, didn't know that. I will give it a shot. For the record, we don't play our Xbox too much at all and just came back from vacation last Monday. Seems shit fails when you least expect it and more so if you don't turn shit on for a week or two straight. :-/

Rev.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 12, 2010)

That sucks, had one die myself but it was over 3 years old. I wonder if the new versions of the 360 are sturdier built, but I cheaped out and got an old school style arcade model since it was a hundred fiddy bucks.

My PS3 locks up a lot, so much I don't hardly play it :-/ Gremlins I think.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 12, 2010)

My friend's gone through 7 of them... SEVEN. At some point, I think I'd just say "fuck it" and refuse to spend money on something like that. Hence why I refuse to get one.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If you haven't popped your 360 open, it's under warranty. Also, when you call microsoft, demand either a point card or subscription card.


----------



## Origin (Dec 13, 2010)

I've heard of a dude who's had 11 replacements.  Makes me happy to be a PC dude, but still sucks to hear


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2010)

my friend has actually started a XBOX refurbishing/modding business because so many people have red rings...and whats funny is the person that repairs them its 14 


i just don't understand how Microsoft can keep selling a p.o.s. system, and that people keep buying it....its not like its a secret that they have problems. Don't get me wrong i like XBOX, but not enough to actually buy one though.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 13, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> my friend has actually started a XBOX refurbishing/modding business because so many people have red rings...and whats funny is the person that repairs them its 14
> 
> 
> i just don't understand how Microsoft can keep selling a p.o.s. system, and that people keep buying it....its not like its a secret that they have problems. Don't get me wrong i like XBOX, but not enough to actually buy one though.



Sony has its manufacturing problems as well, just talk the guys who burned through drive lasers from the initial batch.. If they had moved more systems at launch you'd hear quite a bit more about it. Virtually any initial production run has more problems due to unrefined manufacturing processes and design flaws not caught.

Nintendo tends to have a better track record, but they also use more outdated technology as a general rule. Though you could probably consider lack of straps and reinforced grips on a motion controller as a design flaw too


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> Sony has its manufacturing problems as well, just talk the guys who burned through drive lasers from the initial batch.. If they had moved more systems at launch you'd hear quite a bit more about it. Virtually any initial production run has more problems due to unrefined manufacturing processes and design flaws not caught.
> 
> Nintendo tends to have a better track record, but they also use more outdated technology as a general rule. Though you could probably consider lack of straps and reinforced grips on a motion controller as a design flaw too





I will agree with you on that one. But the drive is replaceable, my friend has one of the old ones with a broken drive, his is now fixed. IMO i just think the demand is to high for them to keep selling 'bad' ones. I want one but don't want to waste my money and i don't want to deal with the hassle of returning it if it does die.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 13, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> I will agree with you on that one. But the drive is replaceable, my friend has one of the old ones with a broken drive, his is now fixed. IMO i just think the demand is to high for them to keep selling 'bad' ones. I want one but don't want to waste my money and i don't want to deal with the hassle of returning it if it does die.



You're referring to the xbox? The last couple of iterations are rock-solid. I'm actually a bit more concerned about my new model PS3 myself...its had a few skippy moments where I've been concerned. Of course I also use it to watch movies and the heat that pours out of the back of that thing just watching DVD's concerns me. Oddly enough, when watching BD's its much cooler (temp-wise).


----------



## Isan (Dec 13, 2010)

It takes less then a day to send it to them and then a day or two to get it back... You would have to pretty damn impatient/lazy to not be able to handle that... and FFS it is free and you get a month of xbox live at bare minimum out of it...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2010)

^ both

yeah mine gets hot as hell, but i play the piss out of mine....days straight at a time haha...but i have gotten my moneys worth out of my ps3 so if it shits the bed i will buy i new no questions asked

other than the OS fing up sometimes (and only while surfing the net mind you) i have had no problems with mine, i have one of the first slim ones that came out.


and they would have to give me more than a month for free, the fact i never pay now to play online is one of the biggest reasons i bought a ps3...oh and beside the net and bluray of course.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 13, 2010)

For what it's worth, they seem to have addressed the 'red ring' causing issues in the most recent hardware update, the 360 'slim'. It's got an internal 250gb drive as a bonus. I traded my old console in for the slim, and it's great. When I install games to the hard drive, the console runs about 1/4 as loud as the old console did while I'm playing. That alone was worth it, to me.

Anyway, hardware typically has a life cycle, and most hardware also has problems, especially during it's initial run. Users of the iPhone will tell you this. Early adopters of almost any piece of hardware will tell you this, really.

Shit, you're all musicians, right? Anyone ever bought a piece of Behringer gear? I rest my case. 

Seriously, though, I sometimes feel like I'm the only person who remembers that millions of PS1's, 2's, and 3's were recalled, not to mention plenty of Sega hardware before that. Nintendo is the only one with a relatively clean track record (unless we wanna start talking about blowing into the bottom of cartridges? ), and as mentioned before me: They don't really count, as their hardware is usually well behind whatever the established standard is.

Adding to all that, the 'red ring' identifier doesn't help the case. What other console do you know that gives (relatively) the same failure indicator no matter what caused the failure? Disc drive? Red rings. Hard disk? Red rings. Fried board? Red rings. My guess is that if all other consoles used a universal indicator such as Microsoft did, we'd be hearing about Playstation's "2 purple boxes" just as much.. I don't know if I'm explaining my idea well at all, but I hope you'll understand what I'm trying to say.

Finally, whether we like it or not, these things were not meant to be used for 6-12 hours a day or more. I'm not saying anyone here (besides me -- guilty!!) does that, but I can say with a fair degree of certainty that it's what led to a LOT of the 'red ring' failures.

Just call Microsoft. They'll get you sorted. It's usually a 2-4 week turnaround (at their expense of shipping) between calling them and getting the new and/or fixed console back.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 13, 2010)

The X-Box is due for a new generation anyway. It's been out for a long time, and has hit its graphics peak.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2010)

edit: ^ i agree with this as well



synrgy said:


> Shit, you're all musicians, right? Anyone ever bought a piece of Behringer gear? I rest my case.







and when did they recall the ps2?...cause i still use my phat one to this day and it runs like a champ


----------



## synrgy (Dec 13, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> edit: ^ i agree with this as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ps2 recalls - Google Search


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

pink freud said:


> The X-Box is due for a new generation anyway. It's been out for a long time, and has hit its graphics peak.



Yeah, I'm just hoping that they finally move to full 1080p gaming with the new gen of consoles. Don't get me wrong, 720 is great, but 1080 is even better. Of course at 1080p it would be harder to obtain higher frame rates, but who knows as the tech available nowadays is getting really damn impressive. Oh and I really really hope they don't add even more buttons!!! I know most of you would probably welcome a bazillion buttons but I think the current Xbox/PS3 controllers are perfect as is and don't need any more buttons. 


Rev.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 13, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah, I'm just hoping that they finally move to full 1080p gaming with the new gen of consoles. Don't get me wrong, 720 is great, but 1080 is even better. Of course at 1080p it would be harder to obtain higher frame rates, but who knows as the tech available nowadays is getting really damn impressive. Oh and I really really hope they don't add even more buttons!!! I know most of you would probably welcome a bazillion buttons but I think the current Xbox/PS3 controllers are perfect as is and don't need any more buttons.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Yea, I agree the standard controllers (non-motion based) have reached the pinnacle of their respective designs and can't get much better.

There are some titles on both systems that do run at a native 1080P, just not many and not many that are real polygon pushers.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2010)

synrgy said:


> ps2 recalls - Google Search





 i forgot they even made the slim ones...and now i do recall them having a problem....my bad


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats why you get a PS3

I mean there is the yellow line of death or whatever, but that doesn't happen *nearly* as much as the RROD.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

spattergrind said:


> Thats why you get a PS3



Um, I do have a PS3. lol


Rev.


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 13, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Um, I do have a PS3. lol
> 
> 
> Rev.



oh...lol oops nvrmnd...man I feel dumb.
Glad to hear people have PS3 cuz it seems like 9/10 people have xbox.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

spattergrind said:


> oh...lol oops nvrmnd...man I feel dumb.
> Glad to hear people have PS3 cuz it seems like 9/10 people have xbox.



Nah, I go with both or several if there are that many kickass consoles out on the market.

On another note - I went to the XBox website as instructed and sure enough I'm covered for repair and they even pay shipping to them as well which is awesome. Only problem I had, and this is a biggie, is their stupid fucking website doesn't allow any addresses that aren't purely numerical it seems. I tried entering my work address (starts with the business name which is critical) and it would not allow it. I couldn't even put the name after the address. So, I had to put the business name (all one word) as the First Name and my name as the Last Name. Only problem is when I printed the label it cut the last two letters of my name off.

I work in the New York Times Building so it's imperative everything is mailed correctly for it to make it to me. So I'm going to include a note stating it's critically important and hopefully they'll pay attention. If not, hopefully it still gets to me with the info as written.


Rev.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Dec 13, 2010)

I just took my xbox to be repaired by some guy who posted a repair service on craigslist. Microsoft refused to repair one of my xboxs and refused to cover the other under warranty(both e74). So I said screw them. I paid 25 to have it fixed by the craigslist guy as opposed to the 100-150 microsoft wants for the repair.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of picking up a cheap used 360 sometime, and if it has the red ring, just repair it with some arctic silver I have left over from my old graphics card fan upgrade...


----------



## drivenbyentropy (Dec 15, 2010)

Or just buy the new version, it never gets a red ring!

Instead it gets a red dot when it's dead ^^


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 15, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a cheap used 360 sometime, and if it has the red ring, just repair it with some arctic silver I have left over from my old graphics card fan upgrade...



I tried this a couple of years ago and I'm a fair-hand at soldering, no go. Many of these used consoles are purely bricked.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

I still have no want to get a PS3 other than the fact it has Heavy Rain. 

I don't think Microsoft has any plans to replace the xbox anytime soon, and I've seen tech demos of what the next generations of consoles could be like, and to be honest, they look pretty similar to Crysis, which is coming to the PS3 and Xbox next year anyway, the xbox is pretty outdated, but I hardly think it's lacking, especially seeing as there's no obvious alternative other than the PS3. 

Also, you can get a cooler for xbox's for like 20 bucks, you stick it on the back, and it won't overheat, plus they have like double the inputs as a regular xbox has.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 15, 2010)

The PS3 vs. Xbox debate is largely the same as the PC vs. Mac debate IMO. One may be more technologically advanced, but they both have their pros and cons. 

If one thing is for sure, it's that Microsoft are kidding themselves that the 360 will outlive/keep up with the the PS3. Kinect may expand the 360s lifetime a little bit, but I *really* don't see it keeping up with the PS3 in 2/3 years time.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

Problem is, by the time the PS3 expands in that amount of time, microsoft will surely work to trump them massively, meaning Sony will have to do another Playstation to trump the new microsoft system. Then both the 360 and PS3 would be dead. 

Do people still buy the PS2? I know they still sell it, but come on, it's like buying Windows 97.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

I sent out my XBox yesterday to MS. I will report back when it returns  I'm really happy to see they pay shipping *both* ways with nice prepaid labels you print out. I initially thought I might have to pay the exorbitant UPS shipping for non-business accounts which for a box even of this relatively small size would've likely ran me $25. I've been sooo fucked by UPS's insane shipping rates selling shit on EBay and on forums. A tiny little box for a Boss pedal still costs me no less than $14 for standard Ground!!


Rev.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The PS3 vs. Xbox debate is largely the same as the PC vs. Mac debate IMO. One may be more technologically advanced, but they both have their pros and cons.
> 
> If one thing is for sure, it's that Microsoft are kidding themselves that the 360 will outlive/keep up with the the PS3. Kinect may expand the 360s lifetime a little bit, but I *really* don't see it keeping up with the PS3 in 2/3 years time.



I can't really agree here. The PS3 is marginally technologically superior, is far more difficult to code for and more expensive to manufacture. When you look at games produced for both systems (and designed that way from the ground up) there a minimal if any differences. It really does just boil down to which one has the exclusives you want as neither has a technical advantage worth mentioning.

Either way, a game console has a 5-6 year life cycle and that cycle is starting to reach its apex for all the major players.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> I can't really agree here. The PS3 is marginally technologically superior, is far more difficult to code for and more expensive to manufacture. When you look at games produced for both systems (and designed that way from the ground up) there a minimal if any differences. It really does just boil down to which one has the exclusives you want as neither has a technical advantage worth mentioning.
> 
> Either way, a game console has a 5-6 year life cycle and that cycle is starting to reach its apex for all the major players.




I agree with you to a point. XBOX has had good graphics since the day it was released, while i didn't really think the graphics of the ps3 were that great. IMO Microsoft maxed out the potential for the XBOX to early just to sell a few more units. When i compare games that are released now, i thank god i bought a ps3. i think XBOX is getting worse  every game for the ps3 now looks amazing. 

When i first played God of War III i shit my pants...

Some games do look amazing on 360, but they have only scratched the surface of what the ps3 can do. The fact that Bluray holds 40% more data than an HDDVD does, means they fit that much more game data on a disk to make the graphics ridiculous.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 15, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> I can't really agree here. The PS3 is marginally technologically superior, is far more difficult to code for and more expensive to manufacture. When you look at games produced for both systems (and designed that way from the ground up) there a minimal if any differences. It really does just boil down to which one has the exclusives you want as neither has a technical advantage worth mentioning.
> 
> Either way, a game console has a 5-6 year life cycle and that cycle is starting to reach its apex for all the major players.



That used to be the case, but I think I read somewhere that these days they are more or less the same to code for. The PS3 is capable of far better graphics and as it uses Blu Ray discs will also have discs that will have far, far more information crammed onto them than 360 discs. 

PS3 is also bringing 3D gaming to the table, an idea that will catch on now that 3D movies have taken off.

Sony claim that the PS3 is 'future proof' and I believe them. I've done a lot of research on the matter


----------



## synrgy (Dec 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Also, you can get a cooler for xbox's for like 20 bucks, you stick it on the back



Those things are a money trap.

1. They void your warranty.
2. The console's internal fans are blowing air out, and those 3rd party external fans are blowing air in. They're counter productive.

You'll notice you don't see any of them made by Microsoft, who we all know damn well is not afraid to produce/sell add-ons.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 15, 2010)

Just read this:



> Microsoft reckons Kinect, due out on 10th November, will extend the life of the Xbox 360 by five years.



  

Good joke Microsoft, unless you've got something huge that will change gaming forever, this isn't going to happen.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

Once On Live get sorted through the current kinks, and get good marketing going, they'll probably be rivaling both big companies.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Those things are a money trap.
> 
> 1. They void your warranty.
> 2. The console's internal fans are blowing air out, and those 3rd party external fans are blowing air in. They're counter productive.
> ...



Well I've had 3 xbox been replaced since using one of these on each at some point, so I'm not sure on the whole voiding warranty.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think what they really meant, was extend the average gamers age down to about 5 years old.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Well I've had 3 xbox been replaced since using one of these on each at some point, so I'm not sure on the whole voiding warranty.



Just repeating what Microsoft told me.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe it is the case then, but I don't see how they would police it, it's not like you send them the cooler when you want to get your xbox fixed, over here they don't even bother fixing them anymore, they must be so cheap to make they just replace every broken one they receive. So they probably wouldn't even check to see if a cooler's been used.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> That used to be the case, but I think I read somewhere that these days they are more or less the same to code for. The PS3 is capable of far better graphics and as it uses Blu Ray discs will also have discs that will have far, far more information crammed onto them than 360 discs.
> 
> PS3 is also bringing 3D gaming to the table, an idea that will catch on now that 3D movies have taken off.
> 
> Sony claim that the PS3 is 'future proof' and I believe them. I've done a lot of research on the matter


----------



## Origin (Dec 15, 2010)

>_>

<_<

PC is more powerful than any of the-

I'll leave


----------



## Isan (Dec 15, 2010)

You know both system are great ... end of discussion ...

but both systems are becoming rapidly more and more outdated ....


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 15, 2010)

Isan said:


> You know both system are great ... end of discussion ...
> 
> but both systems are becoming rapidly more and more outdated ....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 15, 2010)

Isan said:


> You know both system are great ... end of discussion ...
> 
> but both systems are becoming rapidly more and more outdated ....



I respectfully disagree Sir 

I'm not sure if you've read the thread but we were having a serious discussion about the future of consoles.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright, break it up guys  No more console warring, I'd like to be able to post back when my repaired console is returned. I love both consoles and both have their benefits, really they both do.


Rev.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I respectfully disagree Sir
> 
> I'm not sure if you've read the thread but we were having a serious discussion about the future of consoles.





Indeed...



All i have to say Dreamcast....why did you come out before the public was ready for you?


----------



## synrgy (Dec 15, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> All i have to say Dreamcast....why did you come out before the public was ready for you?



Honestly, +1 to that. That was a brilliant system. I loved the added layer of the removable lcd screen in the controller. That had SO MUCH potential.

Sega's biggest recurring crime was piss poor market timing. It was the downfall of Dreamcast, Saturn before that, and both the Sega CD and 32X expansions for the Genesis before that.

I had a buddy who had a modded Saturn and we used to play all those Capcom arcade games imported directly from Japan. When Dreamcast came out, he did the same thing. I couldn't read any of the text, but the games kicked ass. 

It makes me sad to see that not only are they out of the hardware game, but most of the software they've put out since then has been 'just okay' at best.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The fucking things are designed to break.


 
Same can probably be said for most things on the market... Not very helpful, Dave.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Problem is, by the time the PS3 expands in that amount of time, microsoft will surely work to trump them massively, meaning Sony will have to do another Playstation to trump the new microsoft system. Then both the 360 and PS3 would be dead.
> 
> Do people still buy the PS2? I know they still sell it, but come on, it's like buying Windows 97.


 
No shit... Isn't this how competition always works in business? Plus... I remember when the PS2 came out they'd mentioned that they were planning about 9 Playstations... 

Why do ppl keep buying PS2s? Not everyone has the $ to buy a PS3... And the PS2 is a platform they know and trust. Simple... 

Not only that, but I've heard some PS3s aren't backwards compatible... Which--based on my interpretation of the phrase "backwards compatible"--means that it will not play PS2 games. What do you do in that case? BUY A PS2...

All that aside I still have no clue what this has to do w/ homeboy's broken xbox, though... I know plenty of ppl on their 2nd, 3rd and 4th PS3 as well.

Maybe some ppl and technology just don't mix... Either that or both companies are putting out lemons... 

This convo--as has been stated earlier in the thread--sounds a lot like the Ibanez vs Schecter... PC vs Mac... Basswood vs Mahogany convos... Opinions are like assholes - Everyone's got one and some stink worse than others...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 15, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Same can probably be said for most things on the market... Not very helpful, Dave.



Dude, what? You just stated that everyone has an opinion - I just stated mine


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

So I got my Xbox back yesterday and all is good now. I have to say the whole repair process was nice and easy and didn't cost me a dime. The only thing though is the shipment to them went via air but their return shipping was ground, but it's no biggie, just took like 2 days longer. Surprisingly the internal memory was flashed so I had to reset up my wireless network and Netflix accounts. Not a biggie either but I wonder if they had to replace the mainboard or something. For some reason they are also sending me something else via fedex, I have no idea what it is and it arrives Tuesday. I can only speculate by the package weight that maybe it's a power supply, though mine is working fine but I wouldn't mind a backup of course. 


Rev.


----------



## Taylor2 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's funny Rev, I bought an original 360 from 3 months after the damn thing came out.
Haven't cleaned it once, granted I keep it in the open for ventilation, but haven't cleaned it, don't treat it too well...

And yet, not a single problem with it.

Go figure


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 1, 2011)

Add me to the list of dead ones. Just got the open tray error, but thankfully I got the year warranty at gamestop. I can take it in and just get a new refurb. Much less of a pain than the microsoft way.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> So I got my Xbox back yesterday and all is good now. I have to say the whole repair process was nice and easy and didn't cost me a dime. The only thing though is the shipment to them went via air but their return shipping was ground, but it's no biggie, just took like 2 days longer. Surprisingly the internal memory was flashed so I had to reset up my wireless network and Netflix accounts. Not a biggie either but I wonder if they had to replace the mainboard or something. For some reason they are also sending me something else via fedex, I have no idea what it is and it arrives Tuesday. I can only speculate by the package weight that maybe it's a power supply, though mine is working fine but I wouldn't mind a backup of course.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I'm willing to bet that they slap a new motherboard in, it's the cheapest way for them to do it. Glad yours is back in good condition


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Haven't cleaned it once, granted I keep it in the open for ventilation, but haven't cleaned it, don't treat it too well...
> 
> And yet, not a single problem with it.



Yeah, I'm one of the guys that nearly always has fantastic luck with products. I've owned Behringer shit for years for example with no problems whatsoever (don't own any of their stuff now though - upgraded to the good stuff).

I treat my stuff excellently, the XBOX is in open air, resting flat (not standing), and I dust everything off once in a while. I also don't use it like crazy. But hey, the XBox is known for these failures.


Rev.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 4, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Honestly, +1 to that. That was a brilliant system. I loved the added layer of the removable lcd screen in the controller. That had SO MUCH potential.
> 
> Sega's biggest recurring crime was piss poor market timing. It was the downfall of Dreamcast, Saturn before that, and both the Sega CD and 32X expansions for the Genesis before that.
> 
> ...



Alpha Protocol was brilliant (on the PC at least). It had such negative reviews from the professionals that I was hesitant going in, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 4, 2011)

I still have my Ps2. It's the original fat one from like the 2nd year it was out and STILL works like NEW.


----------

